# Study MS in Australia.



## ManuPraveen (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi,
I need your help please...
I here in Australia with my husband and i have dependent Visa 457. 
Do i opportunity to study MS in any of the sydney or melbourne universities ??
If so wat will be the fee structure there ??will my fee structure will be same as International students ??? or will there be any concessions in the fee structure as in United States??

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## michaelstone (Feb 12, 2011)

*ask the universities online help*

Each University has a website that allows you to ask their admission office online. They will have the best answer for you.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

All Universities do have entry requirements and I'm not sure whether they relax them for international students because of income that can create but being on a temporary visa you will pay the same rate as an international student.

You may even find that there may not be a huge difference between what international students and Australian students pay as for quite a few years, Universities have moved from essentially a freer education to one of substantial fees for University courses.


----------

